# Searching for Cannamama's in the south Florida area



## GoddessOfLight (May 28, 2018)

I'm looking for a group of like-minded mothers who prefer alternative natural medicines over typical Western Pharmaceuticals. I'm 15 months postpartum and have had a very lonely journey through motherhood. Although I've met other mothers within this time, I haven't been able to make any genuine connections or find a lot of common ground with other moms. My hope is to find a group of mothers who understands the importance of natural healthy options for pain relief, postpartum depression/anxiety, and insomnia ect; as well as the need for a healthier version of "Mommy's glass of wine". In time, my goal is to create a group of goddesses who encourage and empower each other to be the very best versions of themselves by making healthier life choices on a daily basis. If any of this interest you, please connect with me 🙂 this is a judgement-free zone and I'd like everyone in this group to come together with an open mind and an open heart. It's time for cannamama's to ban together and create a safe space in a environment where the overwhelming majority does not understand. If this resonates with you, don't look any further.. for you have found your tribe <3


----------

